# Stolen R/C Equiptment in NJ!!! Please Look!!!



## RC Old Man (Oct 4, 2001)

I recently had alot of R/C Equiptmen stolen If you happen to see or hear of it please let me know! Thanks

1) Helios Radio 27mhz w/wheel extension unit and radio case.
2) Schumacher R-12 Fusion Team with a Nova Mega .12 and KO Propo digital servos
3) Integy Hippo Starter box
4) 5 Team 1 Race pack's 3300 GP cells in a integy battery box
5) A Take Off tire container w/ about 10 sets of foam tires and 3 sets of rubber tires
6) My Son's brand new T-Spec Chassis and Radio
7) My Bowling ball bag w/ ball and shoes
8) 2 486 laptops in leather carrying cases

Fred Perkins
[email protected]


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Dude that sucks, sorry to hear that. I live in upstate NY, I'll keep my eye's and ears open.

Good luck, Bret


----------



## thaiwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

People can be so crude.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

my suggestion is to keep A close eye on ebay. in the my ebay section you can set auto searches to key words and they will email you when they find anything 


hope you can recover the items


----------



## bud3738 (Mar 3, 2002)

Also check the local hobby stores and Pawn shops in your area.....It was either another hobbyist or a piece of scum drug addict who probably doesnt know what its worth and looking to dump it...Either way good look..Hope you find him and "VIOLATE" him.....


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

RC Old Man said:


> I recently had alot of R/C Equiptmen stolen If you happen to see or hear of it please let me know! Thanks
> 
> 1) Helios Radio 27mhz w/wheel extension unit and radio case.
> 2) Schumacher R-12 Fusion Team with a Nova Mega .12 and KO Propo digital servos
> ...


What Part of Jersey are u in??? i'll keep a look out up north, and where were you when it got lifted? i would really like to help you out!

-Tone


----------



## chAz (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah that sucks,

I agree with some of the posts, check e-bay, yahoo auctions, etc.

Did you contact the police? I know in IL that basically hits all of the pawn shop networks, so they will basically report to the cops as soon as "Similar Items" try to get ditched off...Pretty cool...

The main things I'm thinking of are the computers (too many parts to have to scratch away Serial Numbers) should be easy to track if try to ditch somewhere.

I'm sure they are doing that everywhere...

Good Luck.

chAz


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

bud3738 said:


> Also check the local hobby stores and Pawn shops in your area.....It was either another hobbyist or a piece of scum drug addict who probably doesnt know what its worth and looking to dump it...Either way good look..Hope you find him and "VIOLATE" him.....


I agree with this, but also check local Flea markets. When I had my car stereo stolen the police told me they put it on a list but rarely recover. I watched the pawn shops and spoke to one of the owners. He was nice about it and said that the Flea markets are where alot of the stolen stuff goes because they don't have the regulations to follow that the licensed pawn shops do.


----------

